# The Big Name Debate.



## lyricallydivine (Sep 1, 2009)

I am getting 2 goldfish soon. One is to be an oranda or a lionhead (either or), and the other is to be a ryukin. But the problem is, I have a name toss up going on between two pairs of names.

They're either going to be Tyler Durden... from Fight Club (the Ryukin) and Alex DeLarge... from A Clockwork Orange (the Oranda/Lionhead)... OR the other names I have are Apollo (Oranda/Lionhead) and Aphrodite (Ryukin). 

Any opinions?


----------



## LiL GinGeR (Sep 13, 2009)

yh i like the names apollo and aphrodite. if i were you i would pick them! 
good luck with your goldfish!


----------



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with Lil GinGeR.. I think that is really cute!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

everytime i named a fish, it died. i stopped naming them and they live!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just don't name any fish "Nemo" it's a cursed name.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

lol zakk. they must have hated there names. i like Greek mythology so id go with Aphrodite and Apollo though instead of aphrodite id name it Artemis since its like brother/sister. Good luck with your names. hopefully the same thing that happened with zakk doesnt happen with you.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I named my largest Black Moor Poopie for obvious reasons and he's larger than a baseball now.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont name fish and I dont recommend doing it.


----------

